
Leonardo the Enigma - prismatic
https://www.weeklystandard.com/danny-heitman/the-eternal-enigma-of-leonardo-da-vinci
======
marrowgari
Nearly finished reading Walter Issacson's Da Vinci and highly recommend it for
anyone interested in his life story. It paints a beautiful picture and
demystifies his life into a way we can easily see ourselves, if we only take
enough time to carefully observe our surroundings, question dogmas, and stay
endlessly curious about the subtle and little things in life.

------
Jaruzel
According Robert A Heinlein, there is a perfectly reasonable explanation for
Leonardo da Vinci...

He mentions it in _The Cat Who Walks Through Walls_ if you are interested.

~~~
irickt
Perhaps you are thinking of The Door Into Summer:

"In Robert Heinlen's The Door Into Summer, Dr. Twitchell recounts a tale of a
student whom he displaced in time by 500 years. While there was no way of
knowing whether the student went to the past or the future, Dr. Twitchell
hints that he believes it was the past due to the student's name—Leonard
Vincent."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cultural_references_to_Leonard...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cultural_references_to_Leonardo_da_Vinci)

~~~
Jaruzel
Arghh yes! Damn my faulty memory. :(

